# Frame number and wheel question



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Guys:

I know I have seen it but been searching with no results.  Serial number starts with 907 which I'm sure is who made it. Wheels have MO MFG stamped in them. Not sure what that means. Thanks!


----------



## jpromo (Jul 21, 2012)

Pictures are the best way to ID. Though, the MO stands for Murray of Ohio Manufacturing. It was one of the main bicycle makers that mostly farmed their frames out to companies like Sears and others.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 21, 2012)

Heres a couple. Nothing special, it did have a tank at one point,not now.  Housepaint, was purple.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/3146250155.html


----------



## jd56 (Jul 22, 2012)

*tanklight bike*

Bob,
No doubt a Murray.
Pictures don't do it justic when researching what it could be. If I pull it up on my Droid I can zoom in and see tha tank tab on the back side of the headtube. It could resemble the pic below.
The Chainguard is similar to the Western Flyers and the Sears bikes of the mid 60's.

Either way you can't go wrong with $20.
I'll buy the 2 rims and tires for $25, thats a $5 profit already.

The serial doesn't seem right....if it was a sears then it should have a prefix of 502. If it was a western flyer then it should be something like 28x10 or similar as a prefix.

this picture is sideways. The 2 ears should be at the top and the center tab and the bottom. This is a tanklight frame for my W/F Sabre Flyer...1970






Notice this Western Flyer middleweight Sabre Flyer serial starts with the pre prefix of MO


----------

